

Feds shut down payment network Liberty Reserve. Is Bitcoin next? - antimora
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/05/28/feds-shut-down-payment-network-liberty-reserve-is-bitcoin-next/

======
nooron
Interesting and relevant question, but not the right one.

Liberty was a business that built technology for dodging the law; Bitcoin is
itself a technology.

If what you're asking is, will Bitcoin exchanges and services face similar
prosecution, the answer depends entirely on the exchanges themselves.

I hope other exchanges take steps to comply with the law; my colleagues and I
certainly are.

~~~
genwin
This is clearly a shot across Bitcoin's bow. A future takedown of Bitcoin
(indirectly, via exchanges) will likewise be illogically blamed on illicit
transactions.

------
ghughes
No, because Bitcoin is decentralized and cannot be shut down in this manner.

~~~
post_break
If you can't use convert Bitcoin to other currencies it can die.

It's the Little Bighorn strategy.

